
IBM and the Holocaust - _pius
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust
======
464192002d7fe1c
Why?

I read and found this book interesting... in 2001, why is it up here today? If
you're going to post a 15-year-old book, at least give some context as to why?

~~~
doppenhe
If I have to take a wild guess. It's associating IBM/Third Reich with how
Facebook and Twitter have enabled Trump to become president through
distribution of false news and uniting the alternative right.

